# GE Refrigerator, water under veggy bins.



## mikemy6 (Feb 21, 2007)

My tbx18 has a small plastic trap box on the back and the ext. drain tube just pop it off and clean it if this doesnt work I think the internal tube is in the control box in the fridge but Ive never had to get to it.
My trap needs cleaning about once a year but itss allways solved the problem. I also clean the coils and blow some compressed air in both tubes.


----------



## girltech (Jan 4, 2008)

Here is a place that you can see you Appliance parts breakdown.


----------



## jmmv08 (Sep 25, 2008)

Thanks for the link. Next time I got the same problem, I know what to do.
.


----------



## pmk8 (Aug 30, 2012)

*GE TBX22 refrigerator - water under veggie bins*

I have a GE refrigerator (model TBX22PABRRWW). Recently water has been collecting under the veggie bins, sometimes spilling over onto the floor.

From the GE website, it sounds like it is likely a clogged defrost drain. Does anyone know how do I access it on this refrigerator? 

I pulled the fridge out last night and found the black drain tube running down the back. However, it wasn't clear how to gain access to the top of the drain tube.

I also pulled everything out of the freezer, but couldn't figure out how to easily remove the back panel of the freezer.

Any help would really be appreciated!!

Paul


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There's already been a web site posted that should give you that info.
Should just be a few phillips head screws on the back wall in the freezer.


----------



## pmk8 (Aug 30, 2012)

Yes, I checked that website, but still could not figure out how to remove the back plate from the freezer compartment.

I removed everything inside - the ice tray, the light assembly (cover, bulb, metal shield), and 3 screws. I tried prying the back wall away, but it still seemed to be attached. Are there typically clips or other attachment methods used?

Thanks!
Paul


----------



## danpik (Sep 11, 2011)

I just fixed this problem in my fridge last night. Differnt model but same problem. The drain you are looking for is not in the freezer but, most likely in the cieling of the fridge section (at least mine was). Mine is located behind the cold air vent that is mounted to the cieling of the fridge. This popped out easily and the drain was visible behind it. It was held in by two fasteners that came right out with the drain assembly. Found all kinds of junk in mine.


----------

